# Breeding Puntius denisonii (Roseline Shark)



## J4C8_GreenGo

No one has been able to get Puntius denisonii, AKA Roseline Shark (and a few other names), to breed, but I think I know how.

Okay, first a little simple logic.
1) Puntius denisonii is in the Cyprinidae family.
2) Fishes in the Cyprinidae family normally breed during the monsoon.
3) Puntius denisonii could breed during the monsoon.

Okay, from that simple logic I mean to say: If you can successfully simulate a monsoon season in your aquarium, Puntius denisonii should spawn.

Here's the basics of what happens during a monsoon:
1) pH changes,
2) temperatures change,
3) more food becomes available, and
4) rain falls.

A few ideas on how to simulate this in aquaria:
1) Do several small water changes and a couple larger ones putting cooler or warmer water in to replace the water you're changing. (You could also gradually lower the level of the water and just slowly replace it with cooler/warmer water.)
2) Feed them a little bit more food. Now, it's important to feed them something they normally wouldn't get, to simulate the new types of food that would be available in the wild. It's also important to feed them live food to help them get into breeding condition.

The water changes should help change the pH, temperature of the water, and to simulate the rain falling. I would recommend frequent water changes starting with (bi)weekly and growing to every other day while giving them a little more food each water change.

The reason for the cooler/warmer water, is some believe they have two spawning seasons with the summer monsoon and winter monsoon. To simulate the winter, slowly lower the temperature of the water and when you start the water changes, make sure the water is at a little (~ +2 degrees) warmer than the current water. To simulate the summer monsoon, slowly warm up the water and add a little (~ -5 degrees) cooler water than the current water temperature.

Feel free to try to breed these beautiful fish if you have any and are up to the challenge. Let me know how it turns out so I can revise this with additional research if necessary. I will try to get some soon and breed them myself.

Coralbandit doesn't think they will breed in anything less than a 75 gallon aquarium.

Feel free to ask questions and/or comment.

Also, one last thing. As I am studying to be a scientist, please, if you publish this info, cite it. I may not be the first one who figured this out, but as far as I know I am the only one sharing this knowledge. Thanks and all the best!

I am posting this so we can reduce strain on the wild populations. I know they are mass spawned using hormones, but I can't stand people who use hormones on fish to induce them to spawn.

My goal as a scientist and hobbyist is to help breed aquatic organisms so I can do my part to reduce strain on the wild populations and hopefully get most, if not all, fish captive bred that are in the hobby so we don't have to let them go extinct in the wild.

Best regards,
~J4C8_GreenGo
AKA Jacob Green
Future Marine Conservation Biologist.


----------



## CAM

I understand most Roselines sold these days are commercially bred and not caught wild.

But I also read that it is very difficult. Good luck, hope you can pull it off!


----------



## coralbandit

Thanks for all the info.For some reason I haven't been able to read any respones in previous thread since my last post.I get email saying there are replies,but I get no message on thread past my last.I too would encourage anyone who isable to attempt this as it can only help the enviroment and this fish in particular.The roseline is the largest live export from it's country of origin,leading anyone who can reason(even a little) to know their future is bleek without help.
I will start to make some accommodations for mine and see if I cn figure who of my 14 should be tested.My goal in breeding is as always to put back more than I have taken, so I really need to do something with these guys as I've purchased no greater number of a single fish,and with over 400 swordtails right now and my 2 years of breeding them ,I figure I'm even on the 10 or so I purchased!Thanks for info J4C8


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

CAM said:


> I understand most Roselines sold these days are commercially bred and not caught wild.
> 
> But I also read that it is very difficult. Good luck, hope you can pull it off!


Yes, they are, but they are injected with hormones. I cannot stand people who do that to a fish, and I hope to find a way to "incite" them to spawn naturally. And I believe they are still on the endangered species list.

@Coralbandit: No problem. I figured it's high time to stop being selfish with this information, and give others who currently have them a chance to breed them to help them. Besides, who knows when I'll be able to set up my own aquarium to try to breed these guys. Yes, I can have it done in a matter of weeks, but by then it could be too late.


----------



## CAM

Wasn't aware of that. They apparently leave that info out when they publish the info I read.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

Honestly, several fish that are commercially bred are injected with hormones to get them to breed. I know Bala Sharks are, and I'm sure several others.


----------



## Tolak

Best setup is probably a long tank set up with riverine conditions. Don't forget about the dry season leading up to the rainy monsoon season, this article may help with that a bit; 
Dry and Rainy Seasons in the Tank by Kristian Adolfsson


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

Thanks Tolak. Very good point. Great info in the link and I agree that a river like setup would be best.


----------



## J4C8_GreenGo

Update:

1) I just found out Chester Zoo has evidently bred and raised these beautiful fish to maturity on two occasions, though they are still refining their research and methods. This was in 2011. Links: We've Won Awards | Chester Zoo UK and Denisons Barb Fish | Denisons Barb Fish at Chester Zoo | Chester Zoo UK

2) They ARE still on the ICUN Redlist listed as endangered. Link: Puntius denisonii (Denison Barb, Miss Kerala, Red Line Torpedo Barb)


----------



## jamnigh

I really really wish I could do this and help out here. Beautiful fish, I will be following very very closely and hopefully one day have the space and time to help in this way!!


----------

